# Adventurous mog!



## Peregrine Falcon (1 July 2018)

In all my years of having cats I've never had one like this! We got Tilly from Cats Protection several weeks ago.  Bloody thing is into everything.  An open cupboard is another place to explore.  She was on the roof last night about to go in through our neighbours bedroom window.  She got in my car today whilst I was putting stuff in the boot.  Smeared oil on her white fur exploring the utility shed going past son's bike.  

She is going to give me nightmares.  If ever there will be a cat that gets locked in somewhere it will be her!  Does anyone else have a mischievious moggie?


----------



## asmp (2 July 2018)

We regularly have the neighbour's cat come through our bedroom window (jumps onto lower level roof via fence) and ours just looks at him.  Mine just does things like leaving a pile of sick on my sofa this morning!


----------



## sjb10 (2 July 2018)

I remembernce as a child being woken by a cat walking up & down the bed purring.  Which was a weird sensation as we didn't have a cat.  It was raining a bit so it had come in via the low roof below.  Taught me to just keep the top part open, not the bottom part.

Sounds like it might be a bit of a nightmare to keep track of her!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 July 2018)

She sounds like a lot of fun . 

Mine have been known to get shut in the drawers under my bed, the cupboard under the stairs, the airing cupboard and even a kitchen cupboard where I keep my breakfast stuff. Opening a cupboard is like drawing moths to a flame 

 The Yard cat sneaks in my car and I have to check whether hes in there before I leave and he gets shut in various places as he slips in unnoticed.


----------



## Keith_Beef (2 July 2018)

When I was in my early teens, I discovered that our cat, Lucy, could climb up ladders but not climb down them, so I would have to leave my attic bedroom's dormer window open, so that the cat could come back in the house.

These being terraced houses, it meant that any body having the brickwork repointed, gutters cleared or mended, or roof-work being done, within her range of about four gardens, meant that there was a chance she would end up on the roof.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 July 2018)

sjb10 said:



			I remembernce as a child being woken by a cat walking up & down the bed purring.  Which was a weird sensation as we didn't have a cat.  It was raining a bit so it had come in via the low roof below.  Taught me to just keep the top part open, not the bottom part.

Sounds like it might be a bit of a nightmare to keep track of her!
		
Click to expand...

I was on holiday in Greece staying in an apartment and one day I woke up with this heavy feeling on my legs. It was a dirty, flea ridden but very sweet Tom cat.


----------



## texas (2 July 2018)

One of mine is an ex stray that adopted us. Also a hunter, bringing back a regular supply of mice (dead and alive).  Also tailless after an incident with a car.  I knew he visited the neighbour's house (and beats up his cats that are twice his size), but apparently he also has his own bowl of prawns, biscuits and bed there. Spoiled sod!  I'm fairly sure he visits at least two other houses in the village too.  He does know where home is, just likes human company (neighbour does shift work so is often in when we are not).


----------

